

Even Google is Tired of Needlessly Paginated Content - flardinois
http://siliconfilter.com/even-google-is-tired-of-needlessly-paginated-content/

======
ENOTTY
Why don't publishers put multiple ads on a long single-page article, such that
the number of ads served is equivalent?

~~~
wccrawford
Last I checked, ad impressions and clicks mattered where they were on the
page, and some ad services paid you differently according to where they were,
too. (That may have changed, that was years ago.)

